# Mildura Brewery Choc Hops Stout



## bignath (11/7/12)

Howdy all,

just wanted to know if anyone has tried Mildura Brewery's Choc Hops Stout? and if so, what do you think of it.

I don't normally like stouts very much. Im much more APA focused in my tastes and therefore my brewing.

BUT, i bloody loved this beer. Been thinking about it all day. Got the old man coming down here for the weekend and thinking of going back to Dan's and getting a supply of this beer. Don't know if he will like it, but i can't stop thinking about it.

Amazing chocolate and vanilla flavours that are quite pronounced but not over the top.
Silky mouthfeel too. The choc and vanilla stays on your pallete for ages after each mouthfeel.

Bloody luverly.

what i am wanting to know is, as this was my first time trying a choc stout, is that particular beer a good example of style or not? 'Cause if it is, i'm certainly gonna start trying different ones.
Actually to be honest, i'll probably start trying different ones anyway, but i'd like to know if that beer is what the style is supposed to be like.

Cheers in advance for all opinions.

Nath


----------



## [email protected] (11/7/12)

I bought a 4 pack a couple months ago when they first started popping up.

I guess i might call it quite " sessionable" for a stout. 
I found it was better at slightly lower temps than what i am used to drinking other stouts and darker beers. As it warmed the choc/vanilla thing became artificial and cloying, but at the same time i found the beer as whole to not have much body.

Overall its not something i chose to revisit. I can make much better stout, well better suited to my taste anyway. But i think its not a bad effort and a good stepping stone or lure for people into trying more darker beers, which is what it seems to have done in your case, so i think that's a good thing.

If you have not tried it already, i find 4 pines stout goes along similar lines but without the artificial flavour thing going on.

EDIT: grab yourself a youngs double choc stout , usually at dans...a good example of the artificial chocolate topping flavour thing.


----------



## Danwood (11/7/12)

I prefered the Mildura to Youngs, thought the choc flavour was smoother and richer. Went nicely with the waffles and dark choc sauce we had for dessert. 
And it should be fresher...you would have thought?


----------



## yum beer (11/7/12)

Agree with above comments, Choc hops is a nice intro to the style and certainly a good entry point to stout for a newbie,
Youngs double choc is similar but as said is a little more 'artificial'.
I find both to be better at cold temps as the choc flavour becomes more 'fake' as it warms.
I havent tried any other 'choc stouts' myself but I certainly am gaining a liking for the dark side of beer.


----------



## DU99 (11/7/12)

Its my choice at the moment of chocolate stout...have tried Young's double,mildura is better,another one i like is temptress


----------



## Murcluf (11/7/12)

had one the other week, considering I'm a bit of fan of a couple of their beers I was expecting something better from them. especially for $7 a stubbie cant stand the taste of chocolate essence in a beer.


----------



## Filfy (12/7/12)

Had a friend purchase a 4-pack. There ok I suppose. Lacked body, mouthfeel and came across a bit watery.


----------



## gava (12/7/12)

i had one last year when i was up there working and i shit you not me and my mate though they handed me a coke.. no head, poured to the top of the glass and no real taste, if i didn't know what it was i'd swear it was a vanilla coke..


----------



## milestron (12/7/12)

Quite liked it although I was hoping more for of a note of chocolate, whereas this was like a chocolate milkshake. Probably a good one to have after dinner.


----------



## mosto (12/7/12)

I'd never had a choc stout, but tried this recently. I thought it was OK for something different, but not something I'd race out and buy a case of.


----------



## brad81 (12/7/12)

4 for $11 at my local Woolworths, so bought it a few weeks ago and I really enjoyed it. I agree with the comment about it lacking body, but it was still a nice refreshing drink. This would be a hit on a cool summer night.


----------



## Lord Raja Goomba I (12/7/12)

It was nice, but it should be called "choc, no hops". I was expecting something akin to a Black IPA (or hoppy Porter) and got a quaffable porter.


----------



## Danwood (13/7/12)

gava said:


> i had one last year when i was up there working and i shit you not me and my mate though they handed me a coke.. no head, poured to the top of the glass and no real taste, if i didn't know what it was i'd swear it was a vanilla coke..




Some of the beers are good, the brewery venue is a dump. The in-laws live just outside Mildura, so I've been a fair few times.

Sticky floors, smells like shit and don't go Fri or Sat nights unless you like Mildurian pissed bogans. 

The Storm or Mallee Bull beers are also good.


----------



## Thunderlips (13/7/12)

I bought a 4 pack from Woolworths a few weeks backs and I really liked it.
They were trying to sell the case of 16's for $80.

Dan's is a more respectable $66 but I think I'll stick to the odd 4 pack every now and then.

I've always wanted to have a go at making one myself with a Coopers stout kit and some essence added to the keg.
I'll get around to it one day.


----------



## Charst (13/7/12)

Went to First Choice this week and thought ill grab a bottle of the mildura, $8 h34r: 
I said Dans its about $5. Bloke gave me donuts.
I said i'll go pick another beer cause it aint worth 8 for a stubby. 
They ave young's Double choc pint for $7.

I endde up getting a Vale Dark for $4.50


----------



## Helles (13/7/12)

You'll all right not really a stout but dam good beer none the less


----------



## Muzduk (5/7/13)

Bought 16 today for $ 38 from DM. Very chocolatey for mine, but at that price i'm thinking it will make a nice black 'n" tan with a nice fresh lager. Sacriledge to some i guess but one mans meat.......


----------

